# Drop everything & read this post. Autospies et al - Model Year 2003 Pricing



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I was off today, but with all of the excitement and buzz hovering around the arrival of Z4 ordering guides I decided to stop by my office, and see them for myself - firsthand. Maybe because Cutter Motors is on the West Coast, there were no ordering guides to be found...



*HOWEVER... *  

There was an unanticipated fax coming through on my fax machine right as I walked in.

The skinny is this:

*MY2003 Pricing will be announced tomorrow* - Thursday August 8, 2002...

That's right - tomorrow!!!



Furthermore, the standard 3-years/36,000 miles BMW Full Maintenance Program for all MY2003 will be increased to *4-years/50,000 miles*...

I will try to my hardest to have all new pricing posted as
soon as it becomes available.

It's up to you now, ~ please help spread the word...



Oops - Forgot to mention this:

"The combination of MY2003 pricing actions and equipment enhancements result in an average _value improvement_ of approximately 1% when compared to MY2002".
--Ken Bracht, 3 Series Manager

Reading between the lines, I'd say prices are *not* going 
to go up substantially...
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

Wow! That's outstanding news  

Thanks for making the information available to this community first.

Now how the heck am I supposed to get ANY work done tomorrow?  

=Steve=


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

John Shafer - man I love you! Oooops did I say that out loud?


This website is the best place to be to get all the latest and greatest news.

Thanks again!


----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

*You da man!*

:thumbup:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: You da man!*



Cruzer said:


> *:thumbup: *


I have to 2nd that! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vodc4 (Jun 24, 2002)

will the 2003 330ci pricing be released to?
keep me informed jon
thanks:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2002)

Jon,
That's the last thing I needed.... a distraction. Buddy, we're trying to put on a show! j/k, I'll be waiting for the info like everyone.

BTW, if there is anything we can do for you guys at the neowerkes event, please drop me a line. You have a standing invite to join us. The event is coming along nicely. we even have a few friendly grudge matches being proposed. One of the most interesting poposals comes from Bernard (Beewang). Bee is trying to get both Jimmy540 and DanB to race him on Sunday. Between the three of them, their posts have been very entertaining. I wish they could pull off a race somehow, it would be great.

Derek
www.neowerkes.com


----------



## Jinky206 (Apr 18, 2002)

Jon,

This forum is the best! You da MAN...again:thumbup: 

jk


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Great news John!  Watch out though, the guys over at "Autospies" are probably lurking, waiting, for this . . .  

Can anything be done for the 3 year/36,000 Mile guys of MY2002 to get that extra year. I'm sure its not going to be a free upgrade, so how much?

Edit: Just noticed your post actually included Autospies and all . . .:lmao:


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

Come on Jon...wake up! (its 8 on the east coast) need to know what the Z4 pricing is!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

RichP said:


> *Come on Jon...wake up! (its 8 on the east coast) need to know what the Z4 pricing is! *


:lmao:

At least let the man have a coffee


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :lmao:
> 
> At least let the man have a coffee *


hehehe...actually my mom's lease is about up on her Z3, and we are trying to see if the z4 will be financially feasible..if it is..I have a car to "borrow " if not, she is getting a 325xi, which is very nice, but not a step-up from the 330ci, unless it snows of course!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

RichP said:


> *
> 
> hehehe...actually my mom's lease is about up on her Z3, and we are trying to see if the z4 will be financially feasible..if it is..I have a car to "borrow " if not, she is getting a 325xi, which is very nice, but not a step-up from the 330ci, unless it snows of course! *


Speaking of borrowing, I'm negotiating a deal for an S2000 for my father. I've got my GM friend down to 1k over w/ little haggling If he goes another few hundred it's a done deal:thumbup:

Cost of my services.................. 1 weekend a month:bigpimp:


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

it works out well for our parents, and you and I...as you know..in the northeast there are probably only 15-20 good convertible topdown days a year; therefore, all I need is acces to one on a rare occassion..for :bigpimp: of course..

s2000 could be lots of fun..especially if it isnt yours :eeps: :angel:

edit: and keeping on topic, I just saw jon post on roadfly that z4 pricing will not be released..damn BMW


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Coffee being consumed as I type...

Luckily, I'm not due at my desk until 11:00 am (almost 3 hours from now). 
I expect to have the pricing in about an hour.
Btw, I realized last night that Z4 pricing is **not** going 
to be announced just yet.

 

What we will get will be 3, 5, 7, M, X5, and Z8!


I am going to go take a morning jaccuzzi in order 
to help me r-e-l-a-x...
 

I'll check back in a bit!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Coffee being consumed as I type...
> 
> Luckily, I'm not due at my desk until 11:00 am (almost 3 hours from now). I expect to have the pricing in about an hour.
> Btw, I realized last night that Z4 pricing is **not** going
> ...


Thanks for the update.:thumbup:


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

i guess if you get PRICING on the 3ers, does that mean we may find out how many gears the 330 will have come fall :eeps: would seem odd the z4 and e46 would share different trannies on the same motor...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

RichP said:


> *s2000 could be lots of fun..especially if it isnt yours :eeps: :angel:
> *


You know what's fun? Having a friend with an S2000 and a broken collarbone who can barely shift for himself. Last night, he said to me, "There's no beer left and my car hasn't been properly excercised for some time. Would you mind fixing those things?" And he tossed me the keys.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> You know what's fun? Having a friend with an S2000 and a broken collarbone who can barely shift for himself. Last night, he said to me, "There's no beer left and my car hasn't been properly excercised for some time. Would you mind fixing those things?" And he tossed me the keys.  *


:bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp:

I'm sure you were gentle:angel:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> 
> :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp:
> 
> I'm sure you were gentle:angel: *


Let's just say that I was considerate of his injury (right side) when turning left.

That car is so nimble and well balanced it's unreal. The only thing is that your ears have to be able to take the racket that the engine makes over 6k, which is where you have to keep it to stay in the powerband.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Product Planning and Strategy Bulletin*
Ken Bracht, 3 Series Manager

2003 Model Year Pricing

3 Series, 5 Series, 7 Series, M, X5 and Z8

The first seven months of 2002 have been very successful for BMW, and with the introduction of the MY2003 line-up the success will continue. On a year-to-date basis, BMW became the
top selling luxury brand in the U.S. in April 2002 and continues to hold that position through July. The effective efforts and hard work of the BMW retail organization have been a major factor in these results.

Last month, individual model bulletins announcing MY2003 product changes were distributed. In addition to the changes announced in those bulletins, BMW will extend the BMW Full Maintenance Program for all MY2003 vehicles. The standard 3-years/36,000 miles BMW Full Maintenance Program will be increased to 4-years/50,000 miles. This enhancement has
tremendous benefits for the customer, all BMW Centers, and the BMW Group.

First and foremost, it reduces the cost of owning a BMW. Not only does it reduce the ownership cost for new vehicle buyers, but it also reduces the first year costs of customers that
purchase a CPO vehicle. Of course, the additional maintenance coverage provided by this extension also means that the customer will visit the BMW Center more often, improving the
penetration of vehicles serviced by BMW Centers. Finally, for BMW it means more satisfied customers and more satisfied BMW Centers.

The combination of MY2003 pricing actions and equipment enhancements result in an average value improvement of approximately 1% when compared to MY2002. This value improvement enables BMW to continue to be a smart choice in an extremely competitive environment. We encourage you to announce these changes to all sales, service and parts personnel since the enhancement to the maintenance program affects all departments. With your help, we look forward to another strong sales year for BMW.

MY2003 pricing will be posted on BMW CenterNet at www.bmwcenternet.com starting tomorrow, (Thursday, August 8, 2002 (12 Noon EST). Please note that the destination charge
for MY2003 vehicles is $695. In addition, the 7 Series will now be included in the European delivery and diplomatic programs. If you have questions about product changes, please refer to the following bulletins to learn about specific MY2003 product changes:

•3 Series Bulletin number: 03-3-01
•5 Series Bulletin number: 03-5-01
•7 Series Bulletin number: 03-7-01 and 03-7-02
•M3 and M5 Bulletin number: 03-M cars-01

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

oh yipee!! 20 more mins!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Baptizer said:


> *oh yipee!! 20 more mins! *


Still nothing yet....
:dunno:

Standing by for now......
--Jon


----------



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

No rush Jon.....Thanks a million :thumbup: 
I have a gut feeling though that the 2003 325 i was eyeing is going to cost about 1.5k - 3k more though! UGH *punches self in stomach!*


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The suspense is killing me...

I'd better go shave...


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

You pple are crazy. :tsk: 

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Indy330Ci (Aug 2, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *The standard 3-years/36,000 miles BMW Full Maintenance Program will be increased to 4-years/50,000 miles.*


Makes me consider leasing my '02 when it arrives in a few days.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

man, I really wish I would have waited untill 2003 so I could get the 4/50,000
Kind of depressing, but hey, oh well.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I have it!

:thumbup: 

Stand by for posting...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *You pple are crazy. :tsk:
> 
> :lmao: :lmao: *


Oh but when he's preparing to post information about being the first dealer in CA to be an "Official Alpina Dealership" we'll see who's counting the seconds and drooling on their keyboard:eeps:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Why is everyone so excited to find out how much more they'll have to pay for the same car (from 2002 to 2003)? I thought paying more was a bad thing...:dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Sorry for the quality...
Kind of a rush job...

































































Now, really...

I gotta go get dressed for my day job...
:thumbup:


----------



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks a lot Jon!
Quick question: not to be a greedy gumdrop, but do you know when the invoice prices might be available so i could calculate an ED delivery?


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Thanks alot Jon for the posts, I am still jealous I did not wait for 2003 for the extended 4/50k plan. ugh


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Man, a $27,300 price difference between the bottom and top-o-the-line X5 models. Hard to imagine the accessory list required to justify that gap...


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the info Jon


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

ff said:


> *Man, a $27,300 price difference between the bottom and top-o-the-line X5 models. Hard to imagine the accessory list required to justify that gap... *


The engines in the bottom and top line models aren't exactly the same.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

This is the first time I read the M3 prices. Estimated gas guzzler cost? I did not realize the M engines are considered gas guzzlers.

:dunno:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

ff said:


> *Man, a $27,300 price difference between the bottom and top-o-the-line X5 models. Hard to imagine the accessory list required to justify that gap... *


Not really there's a $26,700 difference between bottom of the line and top of the line (325i, m3c) 3 series and a whopping $32800 between bottom and top 5 series.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

DaveN323i said:


> *This is the first time I read the M3 prices. Estimated gas guzzler cost? I did not realize the M engines are considered gas guzzlers.
> 
> :dunno: *


Yup, 16/24 according to the EPA. Just barely over (under?) the limit. :banghead:


----------

